# ArrayList auslesen?



## SirBaros (12. Okt 2006)

hallo wie kann ich eine ArrayList auslesen.Meine arrayliste heißt namen und ich will die liste als string um se dann abspeichern zu können wie heißt der befehl???


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2006)

```
StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();

for(Object obj : namen)
{
  sb.append(obj).append("\n");
}

sb.toString();
```
oder von mir aus
	
	
	
	





```
java.util.Arrays.toString(namen.toArray())
```


----------



## SirBaros (12. Okt 2006)

```
java.util.Arrays.toString(namen.toArray())
```
 toArray wird dann dabei der Inhalt in en array gepackt??das will uch nämlich ncith!!


----------



## SirBaros (12. Okt 2006)

habs!! aber wie kann ich die ArrayList stückcehn weiße auslesne lasse!


----------



## SlaterB (12. Okt 2006)

> java.util.Arrays.toString(namen.toArray())

es gibt auch namen.toString(), vielleicht reicht das ja

--------

stückchenweise:


```
for (int i=start; i<end; i++) {
   sb.append(namen.get(i)).append("\n"); 
}
```
bzw. analog


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2006)

Lese hier etwas über Schleifen und die Collection-API
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/


----------

